# Convertir caja directa en Reamp box.



## patrickstanley (Dic 23, 2009)

Saludos, soy recien llegado al foro y espero puedan ayudarme con una pequeña duda.

Tengo una DI* y lo que quiero es convertirla en una reamp box, que hacen justamente lo contrario. El tema es que estoy un poco liado con las impedancias, la que tengo yo tiene una impedancia de entrada de 50K ohms, y segun creo la salida de una guitarra esta alrededor de los 10K ohms, pero no se si al conectarla de forma inversa para sacar la señal de una mesa y meterla a un amplificador esa impedancia de 50k ohms me sera util. La impedancia de entrada del amplificador es de 1M ohm y la impedancia de entrada de la DI de 50k ohms ahora seria su impedancia de salida, mi duda es si habra peligro de quemar el amplificador si conecto un cable balanceado a la salida de mi tarjeta de sonido, luego la DI y de la DI a la entrada del ampli, cabe señalar que se trata de un ampli a valvulas, asi que no quiero cometer errores en cargarlo con una entrada de impedancia inadecuada. 

Bueno para ser un poco mas grafico dejo los diagramas de mi caja directa y de una caja reamp tipica. Que modificaciones deberia hacer a la DI para obtener la funcionalidad de un reamp? es mas, seria necesario realmente modificar algo? con cambiar esa resistencia de 50k ohms por una de 1M ohms bastaria? en lugar de un 1M podria ser 100k ohms? agradesco buestra ayuda.

DI box.

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_3766060di.jpg

Reamp Box.

http://www.muzique.com/lab/patent1.htm

* por si hay alguien que no sepa lo que es se lo explico por si acaso, aunidad que adapta la impedancia de una fuente de alta impedancia como lo es la salida de un instrumento a una entrada de baja impedancia como una entrada de microfono


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/caja-reamp-contrario-caja-directa-17873/

Por acá hablamos de algo similar. ¿No es algo de esto lo que buscás?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## patrickstanley (Dic 27, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/caja-reamp-contrario-caja-directa-17873/
> 
> Por acá hablamos de algo similar. ¿No es algo de esto lo que buscás?
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido al foro.



Gracias por el enlace pero no, en ese hilo se dan muchas vueltas pero no llegan a nada, no es lo que necesito, basicamente una Reamp Box es lo mismo que una caja directa, pero conectada al reves. En ese hilo se complican demasiado, proponen amplificadores operacionales y cosas raras y al final no es necesario, con un simple transformador se soluciona todo, yo lo unico que necesito es tener claras las impedancias, por que ya tengo una DI y con eso ya tengo un 95% del circuito que necesito para construir un Reamp box ya que el principio es el mismo, solo cambian los valores de algunas resistencias, eso es lo que me falta por saber, el valor de esas resistencias.

Una caja directa recibe señal desde una guitarra, la guitarra tiene una salida que fluctua al rededor de los 10k Ohms mientras que la entrada de la DI tiene una impedancia de 50K ohms, no se mucho de electronica por lo que me gustaria pudieran explicarme por que existe esta relacion, por que la la entrada de la DI tiene que ser de 50k ohms. Lo siguiente es que para funcionar como reamp tengo que conectar la DI al revez, es decir ahora la entrada seria la que antes fue la salida, es decir el conector XLR de 600 ohms, en ese aspecto no hay problemas, el problema es que ahora la que antes era una entrada de 50k ohms, ahora sera una salida que se debera conectar a un amplificador con una impedancia de entrada de 1M ohm. Esa es mi duda, cuanto deberia ser la impedancia de salida para no añar el amplificador, esos 50k ohms que tiene la DI sirven? o deberia cambiar la resistencia de 50k que aparece en el diagrama por una similar a la que tienen las capsulas de una guitarra? es decir 10k ohms, o por el contrario la impedancia deberia ser de 1M ohm igual que la del ampli? es tan simple como eso, un tema de impedancias, espero puedas ayudarme.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

Ajá...

No terminé de entender bien lo que planteás, pero a ver si me sale darte una respuesta: Las cajas directas balancean la señal. La baja de impedancia es un efecto secundario al asunto este. Según cómo esté diseñado el circuito de la DI vas a poder ponerlo al revés muy fácilmento o no. Un esquema vendría muy bien.

Por lo de las impedancias, por acá estuvimos hablando del asunto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/dudas-sobre-plano-distorcion-guitarra-28737/#post232535.

Saludos


----------



## patrickstanley (Dic 27, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Ajá...
> 
> No terminé de entender bien lo que planteás, pero a ver si me sale darte una respuesta: Las cajas directas balancean la señal. La baja de impedancia es un efecto secundario al asunto este. Según cómo esté diseñado el circuito de la DI vas a poder ponerlo al revés muy fácilmento o no. Un esquema vendría muy bien.
> 
> ...



Te habia escrito pero se borro el mensaje y ya es muy tarde para repetir todo. Pues nada, muchisimas gracias, voy a leer el hilo que me dejas a ver si me aclara lo de las impedancias.

Lo que quiero hacer es claramente desbalancear la señal, lo cual no es problema, pero a la vez adaptar la impedancia, eso es lo mas importante, es vital, no es un efecto secundario como tu comentas, es de suma importancia hacerlo, por que? por que lo que quiero hacer es reutilizar una grabacion ya hecha, y enviarla a un amplificador de guitarra, pero este amplificador es a valvulas, y estos amplis son especialmente sensibles al tema de impedancias, si no le entrego el valor de impedancia correcto corro el riesgo de quemarlo, como lo se? por que ya lo queme una vez .

Bueno el escenario es el siguiente, realice una grabacion de una guitarra en limpio, directamente conectada a la interfaz de audio, por que lo hice de esa manera y no grabe directamente en el ampli? por que esa forma tiene muchas ventajas como por ejemplo si quiero probar diferente equipo no necesito grabar varias tomas, sino que simplemente grabo una en limpio y la reutilizo con diferentes amplificadores o efectos. Pero, para enviar ahora esa grabacion desde la interfaz a un amplificador, junto con desvalancearla, y cambiar el nivel de tension, lo que necesito hacer es cambiar la impedancia, a una adecuada que pueda aceptar la entrada del amplificador, eso es lo que necesito saber, que impedancia de salida es adecuada para esa entrada de 1M que tiene el ampli.

Reitero los agradecimientos y le voy a dar una leida a lo que me dejas a ver si me queda claro, si no, aca nos vemos denuevo saludos.

Por cierto, colgue dos esquemas, por que no los vez please? a ver si me ayudas a concluir algo, hasta el momento estoy pensando que lo que debo hacer es reemplazar la resistencia de 50K ohms de la caja directa por una de 10k ohms, solo necesito que alguien me ayude a confirmarlo, espero puedas ayudarme en eso.

Como ultima cosa, no le digas a un guitarrista nunca que una Di sirve para balancear la señal, ya que lo que le importa al guitarrista es que su guitarra suene bien, independiente de si es en una linea balanceada o no, eso no afecta al sonido, pero la impedancia, si que lo afecta, perfectamente puedes conectar una guitarra a una mesa sin necesidad de balancearla antes, pero producto de que estas metienendo una señal de alta impedancia en una linea de baja impedancia sonara horrible, y eso es lo que buscamos evitar.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

Bien, con esos datos, simplemente bajá el nivel de señal y no te preocupes por la impedancia (si leés el link te darás cuenta de por qué no importa mucho la cosa). En todo caso, poné una resistencia en serie con la entrada, pero no hace falta en rigor de verdad.


patrickstanley dijo:


> Por cierto, colgue dos esquemas...


¿Y dónde están?


patrickstanley dijo:


> Como ultima cosa, no le digas a un guitarrista nunca que una Di sirve para balancear la señal, ya que lo que le importa al guitarrista es que su guitarra suene bien [...] perfectamente puedes conectar una guitarra a una mesa sin necesidad de balancearla antes, pero *producto de que estas metienendo una señal de alta impedancia en una linea de baja impedancia sonara horrible*, y eso es lo que buscamos evitar.


Explicale al guitarrista que es un ignorante supino de las leyes de la elecrticidad y que puede ser tan buen guitarrista como quiera, pero que cuando la cosa pasa de la guitarra al cable, él se convierte en un adorador de idioteces mágicas. Yo no sé tocar la guitarra, y el guitarrista (en general) no sabe nada más que superchería electrónica. Zapatero a tu zapato.

Y con respecto a lo que está en negritas en la cita, en el link está el porqué . Decile al guitarrista que lo lea para que me de la razón de lo del párrafo anterior. En cuanto a lo de balancear la señal, explicale al guitarrista lo que es una señal balanceada y si no entiende que va a sonar mejor así podés decirle que compre tus cables Ultra Super Dorados con Apliques de Cornholio porque suenen mejor (y lo va a oir sonar mejor).

Saludos.


----------



## patrickstanley (Dic 27, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Bien, con esos datos, simplemente bajá el nivel de señal y no te preocupes por la impedancia (si leés el link te darás cuenta de por qué no importa mucho la cosa). En todo caso, poné una resistencia en serie con la entrada, pero no hace falta en rigor de verdad.
> 
> ¿Y dónde están?
> 
> ...



Ok,  pues los enlaces estan al principio, en el primer post, como no los ves? acabo de hacer click en ellos y el diagrama de la DI ya no esta disponible, pero ahi estan los link, el diagrama de la reamp aun sirve. Que raro, bueno voy a volver a colocar el de la DI, pero insisto ahi estan los dos links.

Mira cacho, entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres señalarme, pero como tu dices zapatero a sus zapatos, hoy tu eres mi guru , yo no soy del mundo de la electronica, yo soy musico, asi que espero tu puedas transmitirme la mayor cantidad de conocimiento que puedas. 

El caso que se expone en el hilo es diferenten, en ese caso la fuente es una guitarra, que independiente de la impedancia no tiene un nivel de tension suficiente para dañar una entrada, pero en el caso que yo te planteo la señal estara siendo proporcionada por una fuente amplificada que es la interfaz, como yo no soy del mundo de la electronica no puedo imaginarme que tan diferentes seran las cosas en este caso, si tu me lo quieres explicar te estaria enormemente agradecido ya que si me dices "no te preocupes, dejalo todo tal cual" aunque pueda confiar en ti en que nada malo pasara, de todas formas me interesa saber cual es el mecanismo, me entiendes? Yo lo unico que se es que el amplificador de acuerdo a sus particularidades de diseño necesita la carga adecuada a su salida, si no se quema y solo ocurre con los amplis a valvulas, no se por que, pero asi ocurre, y no puedo hacer mas que tener el resguardo ante la posibilidad de que podria pasar lo mismo con la entrada, pero si me dices que no pasara te agradeceria el por que, no esta de mas aprender algo nuevo, por lo menos la unica parte donde te extiendes en una explicacion es cuando hablas del teorema de maxima transferencia de potencia, pero en la otra parte al parecer me perdi la explicacion, pero de todas formas me gustaria saber si en este caso que es levemente diferente tambien seria asi.

Lo ultimo si que no lo entendi, no se por donde te fuiste, de verdad, creo que te molesto lo del guitarrista, pero en parte fue una broma no era para tomarselo a mal. De todas formas no entiendo lo que dices, el balancear la señal tiene muchas utilidades, pero no es primordial, se utiliza en casos por ejemplo en que la entrada a la cual vallas a conectar sea balanceada por ejemplo (pero hoy en dia la mayor parte de los equipos tienen entradas que aceptan tambien señal desbalanceada), o por ejemplo si estas en directo y tienen un tramo muy largo desde la guitarra hasta donde la vas a conectar, balanceas la señal para evitar el ruido que se pueda inducirse en la linea. Pero no sonara mejor o peor por estar balanceada o no. Por otro lado si sonara mal producto de incorrecto nivel de impedancia, eso es totalmente objetivo, no creo caiga cuestinamiento al respecto, creeme que me topo con guitarristas que se manejan bastante en temas de electronica y ellos mismos alimentan mitos como a la vez los desmienten, pero en este caso no se de que supercherias hablas si es un hecho de que necesitas adaptar la impedancia o si no te sonara mal, quizas me entendiste otra cosa, si no, no le veo sentido al comentario ese.

Mira, este es el diagrama de la DI, el link lleva a un PDF que es el manual, ahi aparecen varios modelos, el que tengo yo es el AC 265.

ftp://ftp.dod.com/pub/PDFs/Manuals/AC/AC manuals.pdf

y este es el enlace que esta mas arriba y que corresponde al reamp.

http://www.muzique.com/lab/patent1.htm


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2009)

patrickstanley dijo:


> Ok,  pues los enlaces estan al principio, en el primer post, como no los ves? acabo de hacer click en ellos y el diagrama de la DI ya no esta disponible, pero ahi estan los link, el diagrama de la reamp aun sirve. Que raro, bueno voy a volver a colocar el de la DI, pero insisto ahi estan los dos links.


Ya los vi 
Pensé que debían estar en el post donde los mencionaste.



patrickstanley dijo:


> ...yo no soy del mundo de la electronica, yo soy musico...


Acabáramos. Ahora entiendo el sentido.
La cosa es que ya he tenido como mil veces la misma discusión con músicos sobre la magia de tal o cual cosa, que eléctrica/electrónicamente son lo mismo.

En lo que refiere a las impedancias, partiendo de la base de que sos músico, pongámoslo así: Necesitás que la impedancia de lo que recibe la señal sea más alta que la del que emite. Si no se escucha feo, y no hay más riesgo que eso.
En el caso de la entrada del ampli: Está preparada para recibir la señal desde una guitarra que pongamos que tiene unos 10k de impedancia de salida, por lo que su impedancia de entrada deberá ser superior a esta última.
La salida del ampli estará conectada a unos parlantes que tendrán una impedancia de (digamos) 8 Ohm. Entonces la impedancia de salida del equipo habrá de ser menor a eso.

Si a un ampli de guitarra le conectás un micrófono de 600 Ohm de impedancia de salida no vas a perder señal (ojo, que los amplis de guitarra tienen un recorte de frecuencias, así que eso es lo que vas a notar). Va de una fuente de menor impedancia a un receptor de mayor.
De una guitarra a una entrada de mic de una consola, sí vas a tener cosas fieras. Vas de una fuente de alta a un receptor de baja impedancia. En el link verás que la potencia que puede transferirse es menor cuanto mayor es la frecuencia. Por eso es que desaparecen los tonos más agudos.
Con respecto al uso que querés darle a tu DI, según el esquema del manual debería funcionar más o menos bien a menos que haya algún tipo de filtro que lleva la onda en una sola dirección.
Probá poniéndole una señal MUY bajita a la entrada de la caja directa (conectada al revés) e ir subiendo de a muy poco. En un punto va a saturar y ese es el límite. Si anda bien ya está, si no habrá que ir por algo más de lo del estilo de los del link, con una resistencia en serie con la salida (usa un potenciómetro de 20k en el esquema).

Por las dudas, aclaro que no me enojé ni pretendí atacarte. Creo que sonó peor de lo que me pareció, perdón, y pensaba estar hablando con un electrónico, no con un músico. Mucho menos con uno sensato.

Saludos


----------



## patrickstanley (Dic 28, 2009)

Ok, todo claro, ha sido muy ilustrativa la charla, y hablando de mitos no te preocupes, ya estoy curado de espanto, en esta aficion que tengo (ya que a lo que me dedico es a telecomunicaciones, lo de la musica es en mis ratos libres) he escuchado cada cosa que ni te imaginas, desde el mito de los cables libres de oxigeno y de como pueden mejorar exponencialmente el sonido (lo que obviamente es falso) hasta incluso unos soportes de madera para mantener el cable elevado sin tocar el piso, lo que supuestamente mejora la imagen estereo, ahi tambien se cuentan las capacitancias en el cable que no recuerdo si al ser mas alta o mas baja mejora considerablemente el sonido, que el motor de audio de cierto software es mejor que este otro, en fin este medio esta lleno de afirmaciones que no tienen ningun asidero y a pesar de no ser electronico ni informatico, ni tecnico en sonido de profesion, de todas formas me ha tocado aprender un poco de todo, aunque puede ser que todos esos mitos sean verdad y simplemente sea que a mis 30 años ya no oigo nada, pero bueno.

Bueno la DI por lo que se ve ya tiene una resistencia en linea, es una de 50k ohms, asi que asi tal cual al parecer esta ok, solo me quedaria probar diferentes resistencias a ver si objetivamente existe una mejora en el sonido, digo par decir luego con propiedad que no es asi, no suelo afirmar algo sin antes haberlo experimentado. En este caso no habria ningun filtro, un DI activa no puede ser utilizada de esta forma, pero esta al ser pasiva trabaja en ambos sentidos.

Bueno lo del potenciometro, hay otros diagramas en donde lleva una resitencia de 10k ohms, como la que te muestro tiene una de 50k ohms de ahi mi duda de si debia cambiar esa resistencia, por lo que he visto en la mayoria de los diagramas esa resistencia siempre es mucho menos a los 50k ohms que trae la DI, ya que su uso habitual como tu dices implica tener una impedancia superior a la de la guitarra, pero en este caso eso no aplica. Pero lo probare, luego les cuento.

Se me olvidaba, gracias nuevamente por tu tiempo y ayuda.

Ultima duda, por que un ampli a valvulas si no tiene la carga adecuada a la salida se quema? y uno a transistores no?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

patrickstanley dijo:


> Ultima duda, por que un ampli a valvulas si no tiene la carga adecuada a la salida se quema? y uno a transistores no?



A la salida de los valvulares tenés un transformador para acoplar las impedancias (caramba, el mismo tema de nuevo ) de las válvulas a la de los parlantes.
Hay casos esos mismos trafos juegan un papel importante en la polarización de las mismas válvulas de salida y si no tienen un consumo mínimo no cumplen bien su función. No es muy correcto esto que te escribo, pero se entiende (creo) sin demasiada dificultad.
Si ese es el escenario, en general podés encenderlo sin un parlante conectado, pero no le metas señal porque te va a costar encontrar válvulas nuevas para reemplazar las quemadas.

En los transistorizados es distinto. La impedancia de salida que tienen es muy baja y no llevan nada para acoplarlos a los parlantes. Más todavía, las polarizaciones y realimentaciones y todo lo demás, está resuelto dentro del circuito, independientemente de la salida. Con esto, es más seguro probarlos SIN parlantes, medirles hasta el último voltaje y calibrado hasta la última corriente.
Hecho eso, se conecta un parlante (recién ahora) y se empeiza a probar con todas las de lal ley.

Saludos


----------



## maulican (Ene 14, 2014)

Hola todos.

Soy músico, no tengo  conocimientos de electrónica y por ello solicito su ayuda en este tema.

He buscado en Ecuador una caja que se llama reamp box (amp driver)  que sirve para enviar una señal previamente grabada, de regreso al amplificador de guitarra por el mismo sitio que se conecta el cable de la misma y como si fuera una guitarra real, es decir con las mismas condiciones de señal. (Eso creo) 



Este caja no se consigue por estos lados, y buscando un poco encontré por ahí que se podría usar una caja directa pero conectandola contrario para realizar la labor. 

Tengo una  D.I activa  Samson Direct Plus, conecté simplemente al contrario es decir: la señal la conecte atravez de las salidas que tiene XLR y puse un cable normal de guitarra desde el otro lado, donde normalmente es la entrada de audio. Supongo que habré hecho una burrada porque no ocurre nada. Cabe mencionar que la caja esta con batería nueva.

No se sila puedo hacer funcionar de la manera que requiero o deba llevarla a un taller electronico para que modifiquen el circuito. Si fuera así, que debo decir allí?

Os agradezco la orientación


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2014)

La caja que es pasiva es reversible, consigue una pasiva


----------



## maulican (Ene 15, 2014)

Voy a comprar una entonces,  una DBX db10 espero que funcione.

Gracias.


----------

